# A thread about tooth.



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 21, 2021)

im not a young man anymore and had to make some changes in my life for the betterment of my health. one of those changes was my diet. not because i was fat, but rather because my mouth hygiene and teeth where in a bad state of affairs. had to make yearly visits to the dentist for a few years now either too clean my mouth, fix a hole in my tooth, or repair one of the fillings i got in one of my tooth that was at the risk of rooting. that tooth in particular is the bane of my existence, every year, the filling breaks and i have to repair it. i even had the nervs removed so it would not hurt anymore but that tooth still acts up at times even after the operation. recently, apart of one of my upper tooth has broken off and starting to hurt when i chew on anything to hard so now i have to visit the dentist again and its not even been half-a year since i was there last.

please, share your story and experience when it comes to teeth or the dentist and give others advice on how to take better care of them.

sidenote: the tooth-fairy owns me money. that whore.


----------



## Lathered in Sputum (Jan 21, 2021)

You're supposed to go every six months for a cleaning anyway, plus it gives them a chance to scope out any issues you've got before they get too bad. How often do you brush and floss?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 21, 2021)

Lathered in Sputum said:


> You're supposed to go every six months for a cleaning anyway, plus it gives them a chance to scope out any issues you've got before they get too bad. How often do you brush and floss?


two times day. i use toothpicks to clean my teeth.


----------



## Brahma (Jan 22, 2021)

Get floss and some of those interdental brushes. 

Get your dentist to prescribe a high dose toothpaste like prevident and consider checking your nutrition deficits


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 22, 2021)

A lot of dental issues are genetic. Does the rest of your family have dental issues? Also consider seeing a prosthodontist. They can handle anything a regular dentist can, plus they specialize in complex tooth issues and tooth reconstruction.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 22, 2021)

I had a wisdom tooth break on a bad pork rind. 
Dentist said I had three more that needed immediate surgery or else.
I just made sure I brushed my teeth better and stay away from pork rinds. Been like five years now and no problems.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Jan 23, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> two times day. i use toothpicks to clean my teeth.




Obvious tip: use electric toothbrush, even if just a cheap Crest Spinbrush type. Not just hugely better at toofcleanin, but also helps via gum cleaning and massage.

Also only eat ground foods. Nothing solid. Puree everything.


----------



## Legoshi (Jan 23, 2021)

Are bamboo brushes better than the regular brushes? How well do they work for you?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

I really, really loathe flossing but I've found workarounds to make it a bit less of a pain in the ass - flosspicks or those flossers that have pre-strung floss on a bow-shaped thing make it a hell of a lot easier to do it.  When you brush, don't just hit the teeth, and not just from the front.  Get the gums, get the backs of your teeth, hit the palate, all of it.  Use soft bristled brushes, stiff bristles don't really do any good and just rip up soft tissues.  Use mouthwashes with anti-gingivitis/periodontitis capability, because otherwise they're pretty damn worthless and should be omitted altogether.  (Consumer-grade hydrogen peroxide tastes weird and should not be swallowed, but is an excellent oral debridement agent.)


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 23, 2021)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> View attachment 1867731
> Obvious tip: use electric toothbrush, even if just a cheap Crest Spinbrush type. Not just hugely better at toofcleanin, but also helps via gum cleaning and massage.
> 
> Also only eat ground foods. Nothing solid. Puree everything.


tried electric toothbrush. did not like it.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Jan 23, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> tried electric toothbrush. did not like it.


It takes some getting used to. Its worth getting used to.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 24, 2021)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> It takes some getting used to. Its worth getting used to.


I miss my Sonicare tbh


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 24, 2021)

these days I use those 5-for-a-dollar cheap af brushes from walmart, so I can change them out every few weeks and not give a shit


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 2, 2021)

Molars, amirite?


----------



## TVStactic (Feb 7, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I really, really loathe flossing but I've found workarounds to make it a bit less of a pain in the ass - flosspicks or those flossers that have pre-strung floss on a bow-shaped thing make it a hell of a lot easier to do it.  When you brush, don't just hit the teeth, and not just from the front.  Get the gums, get the backs of your teeth, hit the palate, all of it.  Use soft bristled brushes, stiff bristles don't really do any good and just rip up soft tissues.  Use mouthwashes with anti-gingivitis/periodontitis capability, because otherwise they're pretty damn worthless and should be omitted altogether.  (Consumer-grade hydrogen peroxide tastes weird and should not be swallowed, but is an excellent oral debridement agent.)


flossing is a pain to deal with but it's by far the best option, flosspicking can only go so far with gum treatment and detritus removal, the arched portable flosses are meant for a quick fix in case you aren't nearby your floss tube because of the movements you require to do a thorough clean you can only do with your fingers, also floss at the end of the day for better results, twice a day (waking up and going to sleep) is optimal.


Inventor of the Telephone said:


> It takes some getting used to. Its worth getting used to.


depends on the type of electrical brush, circular ones are the best but more expensive and ultrasonic ones are just godsends as much as they are godly expensive. still i'd say it's worth every penny, cheapest ones that will give you some trouble are side to side and counter-oscilliation. going to the dentist for info also helps.


Lathered in Sputum said:


> You're supposed to go every six months for a cleaning anyway, plus it gives them a chance to scope out any issues you've got before they get too bad. How often do you brush and floss?


not quite cleaning, if your flossing is twice a day with the proper mouthwash+toothpaste combo going to the dentist every 6mo is more like going to a yearly checkup.


Gravityqueen4life said:


> im not a young man anymore and had to make some changes in my life for the betterment of my health. one of those changes was my diet. not because i was fat, but rather because my mouth hygiene and teeth where in a bad state of affairs. had to make yearly visits to the dentist for a few years now either too clean my mouth, fix a hole in my tooth, or repair one of the fillings i got in one of my tooth that was at the risk of rooting. that tooth in particular is the bane of my existence, every year, the filling breaks and i have to repair it. i even had the nervs removed so it would not hurt anymore but that tooth still acts up at times even after the operation. recently, apart of one of my upper tooth has broken off and starting to hurt when i chew on anything to hard so now i have to visit the dentist again and its not even been half-a year since i was there last.
> 
> please, share your story and experience when it comes to teeth or the dentist and give others advice on how to take better care of them.
> 
> sidenote: the tooth-fairy owns me money. that whore.


just me two cents: my saliva is strong AF to the point of killing my cavities with little problems (my dentist was gobsmacked when she noticed that, still done a filler tho because she is a sadistic bitch), i have 4 perfectly-aligned wisdom teef but me mouth is kinda smol and bracers makes the requirement of me needing to get them out or else i'll have problems, your genetics don't seem to help much for your dental care and try talking with your dentist for exams or anything to help them to figure out how your teef are built and i'm looking like a retard for a dentist that do laser filling in my region or else i'll need to move to another region, it's as painful as the normal filling but no annoying noise to give me headaches.


----------



## Titos (Feb 8, 2021)

My teeth are royally fucked, partially because my parents never actually told me to brush my teeth and they actually told me it's not a big deal to not brush. I got some biomin toothpaste recently and I've found that helps but would prescription toothpaste be worth it? I have a big ass cavity that needs to be taken care of asap but my dentist doesn't have any openings until the 22nd


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 10, 2021)

I take terrible care of my teeth by almost every possible measure but I've had minimal problems with them over the years. Its been awhile since I've last been to a dentist though, but I don't have any pain, chips, blood or anything that would indicate I have any teeth in an advanced state of decay. I chalk this up to not drinking very much soda, not putting sugar in my tea and eating a lot less than the average person does. Everyone I know with tooth decay is a big soda drinker or a hipster that drinks lattes with a diabetic amont of sugar in them and both types of people usually have snacks on hand.


----------



## Mnutu (Feb 13, 2021)

I remember watching a video that discussed the importance of proper palate placement. It was made by some advanced level dentist who made the case that most common tooth issues were related to poor palate posture.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 22, 2021)

I didn't floss regularly for a long time and my gums always bled and hurt when I got my teeth cleaned but a few years ago I started flossing daily and now they never bleed. I had a lot of cavities as a child but grew out of it and haven't had one since even though I have too much sugar in my diet. My gums did bleed a bit the last time I got them cleaned, I think because I was using flosspicks instead of real floss and hadn't had them cleaned in a yr because of coof; I usually get them cleaned every 6 months. Flossing can be hard to get used to but really pays off and feels like less of a chore the more regularly you do it. I like to do it sitting down relaxing.
I always use fluoride toothpaste. The anti-fluoride stuff is just pseudoscience and not something worth taking seriously. It's one of the best things to prevent tooth decay. A high fluoride mouthrinse and paste can be bought over the counter and is a great preventative of future decay. There is a sugar alcohol from birch sap called xylitol that also has good evidence of preventing tooth decay. It's pretty common in "natural", fluoride free toothpastes. So I put a dab of normal and natural toothpaste so I get the benefits of both ingredients.
There's a couple of OTC enamel repairing ingredients like Novamin which basically creates false enamel made out of glass, its in some Sensodyne toothpastes and Arginine that's in some special Colgate repair and protect toothpastes also repairs enamel that traditionally cannot be recovered once you lose it. These ingredients are really great for sensitivity because they get to the source which is bare exposed tooth.
From what I've seen, electric brushes don't have much evidence of being better than manual with proper technique so if I buy electric toothbrushes it's only a cheap battery powered one. I've never used a sonic toothbrush before. I like to try around with different dental stuff. Tried a bamboo toothbrush but I disliked it because it felt like rough splintery wood against my face and bamboo floss but it was too hard.
I've also read regular string floss is superior to any of the alternatives.
Listerine has essential oils that kill some bacteria and can be helpful. Some people say Butler weave floss cleans better but its thicker which some ppl won't like the feel of. Other types of antibacterial mouthwash (Chlorhexidine) can be helpful too.
The most important thing is having products you will actually use. It's annoying but you usually have to experiment.
Dry mouth is often a huge cause of toof problems and many meds can cause it so something like Biotene mouthwash can help with that. It coats your mouth and feels nice. A lot of people have a bunch of tooth issues that are all ultimately caused by dry mouth. My sister has this problem from weed and has lost a couple teeth.
Professional cleanings should be every 6 months. If you need to save money on this you can refuse tooth polishing because it probably doesn't do anything and xrays because the radiation could possibly cause cancer. Some places have independent dental hygiene clinics that are cheaper than normal dentists so they can be something to look into and see if it exists in your area.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a lifetime experience sitting in dentists chair since young. For years, I tried being cheap and not visiting the dentist as much - which had lead to the current situation of playing catch-up to fix sore/bleeding gums.

So, while I enjoy having a hygienist scrape my mouth 4 times a year at the moment - the other secret weapon is a special mouthwash they suggested. It has flouride, and xylitol, and some other patented crap, depending if you buy the Ctx3, or ctx4 formula (from carifree) - sorry if this is just a commercial for floride&xylitol patent mouthwash&gel.

@Titos treat yourself to some special mouthpaste (the ctx4 mouthwash is a two-part mix you pour together as you use it, and it tastes like bleach - its strong)


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

People tell me that I look like a vampire because my canines are pointed whereas most people's are just sort of boxy looking. I also have an underbite. The underbite combined with the sharper teeth gives me a very primitive caveman look. It's whatever really.

Also because of this I can't really smile with my teeth out. It just looks like I'm in pain.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> People tell me that I look like a vampire because my canines are pointed whereas most people's are just sort of boxy looking. I also have an underbite. The underbite combined with the sharper teeth gives me a very primitive caveman look. It's whatever really.
> 
> Also because of this I can't really smile with my teeth out. It just looks like I'm in pain.


Gotta looksmax, bruh.


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Gotta looksmax, bruh.


I like the way I like. Strong jaw, large teeth. Someone gets too close this shit will be like that chimp that bite someone's face off back in 09. Lmao. Not that they'll get close enough in the first place.


----------



## General Disarray (Feb 22, 2021)

Busted a back molar, dentist downtown (Dental Associates) wanted to charge me well over a grand to fix. Not only that, they wanted about $800 for a full cleaning. (Disclaimer: was addict, neglected fangs for too long).

Went down the street to the health clinic, paid $25 x 2 to get the thing filled. First charge was for consultation, second for the procedure.  'Cause I'm a poorfag. Take advantage of lower-cost clinics or look for the university in your area that has a dental school. Those conglomerates (and even  some independents) can and do severely overcharge you, even with the "insurance" they sell you to lower your initial cost. 

I use a regular toothbrush with medium bristles and the dental floss-picks. My gums have receded somewhat over time, and one of my front snaggleteeth's base got discolored and visible. For simple cosmetic repairs, I highly recommend GIC, Glass Ionomer Cement (kits available on Amazon). Slapped some of that on the discoloration, made sure to leave a gap so I can floss, used a small paintbrush to feather it onto the actual tooth to avoid a hard color edge, and that's it. I also have small chips on the bite edge of a front tooth as well, but the GIC is a little too white for that portion, so I'll see if there's any kind of colorant that can be added to match. 

You can also get 44% carbamide peroxide in tubes, apply to teeth and let sit for 10 min or so (you can use a tray or just sit sneering lol). I use it once a day, plus add it to my toothpaste (Colgate Optic White). I also occasionally use the antibiotic mouthwash I kept that was prescribed to me before I had the molar fixed; very helpful if a gum starts to feel tender/inflamed.

I'm bored so there's my contribution, hope it was informative and/or helpful! Keep smiling! 

eta for the pornsick boy: Snaggleteeth are awesome and cute imo. _Generally speaking_.


----------



## Titos (Feb 23, 2021)

Went to the dentist today. Had to get two root canals and 4 fillings, and right now I have two temp crowns since I have to wait like 3 weeks for the permanent ones to come in. Entire thing took like 4 hours because they had to actually cut into my gums and remove infected stuff. Due to genetics they had to give me 9 fucking shots, 4 of which being in my palate which hurt way more than I expected it to. DDS was really based though, he turned the laughing gas up real high so I was loopy as hell during most of it. Also did two of the fillings for free because they were in the spot they already numbed and were small ones. Gonna ask about prescription toothpaste when I go back to get the permanent crown, I hope to god they don't have to give me more shots to install that.


----------



## The Ether Is Real (Feb 23, 2021)

Does anyone have strong opinions about water flossers? I'm considering getting one, but I'm not sure if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 25, 2021)

The Ether Is Real said:


> Does anyone have strong opinions about water flossers? I'm considering getting one, but I'm not sure if it's worth it or not.


I use one and think they're fantastic. Traditional floss has always been a hassle to me, and when I switched over to the water flosser my gum sensitivity went down. If you're prepared to use it every day I think it's worth it. Most of them come with 2 sets of 4 different removable heads, so if you have a partner it's easy to share it.


----------



## draggs (Feb 25, 2021)

Stiff bristled brush you can really go to town with
Pack of flossers
Decent name brand toothpaste
Big bottle of listerine 

Three times a day. Punish your dirty mouf. It should burn when you're done.


----------



## soft bones (Feb 25, 2021)

I use clove oil for minor tooth aches, but I had no idea that that was a tweaker's tooth pain fix. Helped me in a pinch when I bit wrong on hard chips, though!


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Feb 26, 2021)

I use the purple Listerine, it stops tooth pain from cavities instantly because of the alcohol, and it helps strengthen sensitive teeth. I used to have tons of cavity problems, but after fixing them all over time and then strictly adhering to flossing every night first, then use Sensodyne toothpaste and the purple Listerine, they feel great and my gums are hella healthy. Also night guard because of bruxism during sleep. It's also important to floss properly, otherwise you might be failing to actually remove plaque near the gum line.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 26, 2021)

Last time I was at the dentist it was the Bush stimulus. Dentists are extremely expensive which is why a lot of people can't go. It's ridiculous.

I had a bonding fixed. It was $300. Insane.

I don't have dental coverage and despite having some baby teeth left over I still have all my teeth and take good care of them. Bottom wisdoms should be removed but they aren't currently bothering me. They are impacted. Likely because I got braces when they were coming in. I still have somewhat of an overbite or it might be more of an overjet, and it bugs me. But I am just glad the bottom overcrowding was fixed as it hurt like hell. My mouth is small so I hate my front teeth.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 27, 2021)

also my AM brushing I do in the shower, and go full ham like, my teeth, my random fleshy bits like the gums, tongue too


----------



## lurk_moar (Feb 28, 2021)

Sonicare electric toothbrushes are the bee's knees.

Use toothpaste with calcium hydroxyapatite.

Do not forget to take calcium, magnesium, vitamin D, and Vitamin K.

Remember kids, that plague is bacteria biofilms. Those bacteria could get into your arteries and cause a heart attack.

Bad dental hygiene could lead to a dental abscess if left untreated could lead to sepsis and a 100K hospital bill. 

Most importantly avoid soda pop.


----------



## jje100010001 (Feb 28, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> Sonicare electric toothbrushes are the bee's knees.
> 
> Use toothpaste with calcium hydroxyapatite.
> 
> ...



Remineralizing toothpastes (also like Novamin) in general are helpful from what I've read. Electric toothbrushes I guess are also helpful, especially in extending coverage from what normal brushing can cover.

In general, enamel can never be replaced, so treat it with care. The less enamel you have, the yellower and more translucent the teeth (on average), as more of the under-layers are visible.

However, your teeth do remineralize and repair through their pores, so vitamins + mineralizing toothpaste helps. If you can prevent a small cavity from getting worse, it can potentially heal on its own.

Dental caps block these pores, so keep that in mind. Some dental surgeries are not permanent, and will need to be replaced through your lifetime.

Less soda pop or sweet & acidic foods/drinks helps tremendously, in general. Mouthwash helps in keeping the biofilm controlled. Floss after a meal, or use a handheld electric flosser if you want less of a hassle.


----------



## Treyvon Azagthot (Feb 28, 2021)

I just use medium to soft bristles, Colgate and floss, nothing special there. I try to brush at least 2-3 times a day but I do admit of forgetting to floss often.

I remember getting my impacted teeth removed when I was about 13-14 years old, it was a genetic issue that my sister and dad had. Would never forget that horrifying fleshy sound of them grinding my gums just to fix my teeth. That and the taste of the vanilla ice cream being tainted by my blood and the days of eating very cold spaghetti and depressingly cold Filipino cuisine. 

Sad I never found a way to turn my teeth into a necklace ala Euronymous.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 1, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> People tell me that I look like a vampire because my canines are pointed whereas most people's are just sort of boxy looking. I also have an underbite. The underbite combined with the sharper teeth gives me a very primitive caveman look. It's whatever really.
> 
> Also because of this I can't really smile with my teeth out. It just looks like I'm in pain.



My bottom canines are pointed. Someone said that made me an orc. 

They are actually really sharp though. I have cut my tongue.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 7, 2021)

I have a set of teeth that could be best described as "British", but thankfully I basically never have tooth pain or any dental issues other than them being wonky. 
If you're not fond of the flavor of Listerine I'd recommend The Natural Dentist mouthwash, it has a much more mild flavor and it treats bleeding very well. 

I don't think I was ever told to brush my tongue as well, so I'm terrible at remembering. But that's a big part of keeping your mouth not-nasty.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm really scared about a few days from now. What happened was part of a filling broke off from my molars, dentist noticed it last summer and did some polishing, wasn't a problem then. What WAS a problem is it wedged itself in one my back teeth and made it impossible to floss back there, creating a cavity. Now they're already talking about giving me a root canal...


----------



## Molester Stallone (Mar 8, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> I'm really scared about a few days from now. What happened was part of a filling broke off from my molars, dentist noticed it last summer and did some polishing, wasn't a problem then. What WAS a problem is it wedged itself in one my back teeth and made it impossible to floss back there, creating a cavity. Now they're already talking about giving me a root canal...


I'm in the same boat as you. I'm scheduled for a root canal/crown on an upper premolar.  My dentist told me the tooth simply died and if I wanted to save it a root canal was the only option. Most likely cause according to the hygienist is trauma. Makes sense to me as I was no stranger to fighting when I was younger. Being stupid has consequences.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 9, 2021)

Just got 2 wisdom teeth removed this morning.  I cannot stress this to anyone thinking about going to the dentist.  It's so much better after.  Whatever fears you have pale to the peice of mind of not worrying about your shit.  I'm in pain but i know it's going away and not going to continue.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 9, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> Just got 2 wisdom teeth removed this morning.  I cannot stress this to anyone thinking about going to the dentist.  It's so much better after.  Whatever fears you have pale to the peice of mind of not worrying about your shit.  I'm in pain but i know it's going away and not going to continue.


I hope they gave you good painkillers.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 9, 2021)

drtoboggan said:


> I hope they gave you good painkillers.


Pffft thanks to the opiod epidemic they're awful about handing that shit out.  I got prescription strength IBprofun and they told me to take some tylenol with it.


----------



## Death Grip (Mar 9, 2021)

I am British. Need I say more...
Dentists are evil imo.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 9, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> Pffft thanks to the opiod epidemic they're awful about handing that shit out.  I got prescription strength IBprofun and they told me to take some tylenol with it.


That’s fucked up. For realzies.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't you hate it whenever you clip your teeth and accidentally spliced your toungue?


----------



## Aunt Carol (Mar 10, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> Remineralizing toothpastes (also like Novamin) in general are helpful from what I've read.


Interesting thing about NovaMin: the reason you can't buy toothpaste with it in the US any more is because it's regulated as a drug by the FDA (in the US) and needs more studies to cite before the FDA will allow their claims.  No reason to think the studies wouldn't show the necessary data, but the cost to run them is thought to be more than the revenue from enhanced toothpaste would be.  

Sensodyne Daily Repair in the US just has fluoride; Sensodyne Daily Repair in the EU has NovaMin because toothpaste is regulated as a cosmetic there.  Same box design and name and everything, just that one of them actually works and one of them just looks like it does.

Buying grey market foreign toothpaste is pretty funny, though.


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 10, 2021)

Aunt Carol said:


> Interesting thing about NovaMin: the reason you can't buy toothpaste with it in the US any more is because it's regulated as a drug by the FDA (in the US) and needs more studies to cite before the FDA will allow their claims.  No reason to think the studies wouldn't show the necessary data, but the cost to run them is thought to be more than the revenue from enhanced toothpaste would be.
> 
> Sensodyne Daily Repair in the US just has fluoride; Sensodyne Daily Repair in the EU has NovaMin because toothpaste is regulated as a cosmetic there.  Same box design and name and everything, just that one of them actually works and one of them just looks like it does.
> 
> Buying grey market foreign toothpaste is pretty funny, though.


You can always order them from the UK, I suppose.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Mar 10, 2021)

That's what I do.  It's a bit annoying because the name is the same for both formulae, so that complicates searching sometimes.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 11, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> I'm really scared about a few days from now. What happened was part of a filling broke off from my molars, dentist noticed it last summer and did some polishing, wasn't a problem then. What WAS a problem is it wedged itself in one my back teeth and made it impossible to floss back there, creating a cavity. Now they're already talking about giving me a root canal...


So update, they had to keep drilling because the decay was a lot deeper than they thought and it's really close to the nerve. So they put in a medicated filling there and will finish it off in two weeks when the tooth recovers from the trauma. Or it starts to really hurt, whatever comes first.

Sorry Kiwis, I need someone to talk to, and a root canal possibility is still in the cards.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 11, 2021)

I can't go without my Philips Diamondclean, it makes my arms too tired to brush properly manually.
Got an oral irrigator that you just screw on the shower hose, but bad at using it. Because got to unscrew the shower head each time, that gets old fast.


----------



## TVStactic (Mar 16, 2021)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I have a set of teeth that could be best described as "British", but thankfully I basically never have tooth pain or any dental issues other than them being wonky.
> If you're not fond of the flavor of Listerine I'd recommend The Natural Dentist mouthwash, it has a much more mild flavor and it treats bleeding very well.
> 
> I don't think I was ever told to brush my tongue as well, so I'm terrible at remembering. But that's a big part of keeping your mouth not-nasty.


tongue needs to be scrapped. brushing it cleans but buying a tongue scrapper is 100x more efficient


DonDaLemon said:


> Pffft thanks to the opiod epidemic they're awful about handing that shit out.  I got prescription strength IBprofun and they told me to take some tylenol with it.


and the post surgery care? brushing after the surgery is kind of annoying and i think they all comment on not drinking hot stuff because of the blood flow. i still need to get my 4 teef removed so i kind of shudder considering the fuck ups that can happen, i still need to see my ortho because it's been like 3 months since i didn't tighten my bracers too (lack of bread to pay her), can get a cleaning scheduled at the same day i'm supposed to do bracers maintenance, no need for dual visits...


Xarpho said:


> So update, they had to keep drilling because the decay was a lot deeper than they thought and it's really close to the nerve. So they put in a medicated filling there and will finish it off in two weeks when the tooth recovers from the trauma. Or it starts to really hurt, whatever comes first.
> 
> Sorry Kiwis, I need someone to talk to, and a root canal possibility is still in the cards.


don't worry about that, worry about not feeling the pain, i do not know your country but if it's one where root canals are more profitable and the dentists are less of doctors then you should worry, even if your teef could be salvaged they will still insist for a fucking canal for rea$on$. one thing i hear from people that have them is that your mouth has a odd sensation in the place of the canal. i hope you don't need it.

what's bothering me is the coof that made a lockdown in me place, so my bracer treatment will be a issue, especially since i'll need to use the fucking bands with the screws in my mouth (3:46 in the video) to pull my teef back to fix the overbite.





my ortho even made a legal document for me to sign saying that the treatment cannot be known to be permanent or whatever, as long as she fixes my issues i couldn't care less considering how malleable the mouth is... this is not a blowjob joke if you can guess any.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 18, 2021)

Had my filling taken care of today.  My wisdom teeth extraction came out fine.  Just light brushing near the area.  The most crucial thing is that syringe to clean out the wound. No matter what i ate and how much i tried to keep it on the other side of my mouth food was drawn to the bottom hole. Squirting small amounts of water to keep the food out makes 100% difference. My dentist barely mentioned the extraction sites as they did the filling. Which i consider to be the highest bar of they look healthy and healing well.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 28, 2021)

The best dental health tip is to avoid sugars. Anglo-Saxon skulls from the eight century have immaculate teeth despite never flossing because people didn't have access to sugar. 

Anyway, dunno if anybody else does this, but I found a way to scrape my own teeth with a small scissor. Its pretty easy and you can do it absent mindedly along with flossing with a pick.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Mar 28, 2021)

1. I completely endorse water flossers. If you hate flossing get one of those fuckers immediately.

2. If you live close to the border consider going to Mexico. I had an abcessed tooth that needed a root canal and I didn't have dental at the time. $30 or so for a passport card and I went to get a root canal, with crown, for a third of the cost. Just do your research regarding which dentist you see. If they try to push implants on you then they're scammers.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The best dental health tip is to avoid sugars. Anglo-Saxon skulls from the eight century have immaculate teeth despite never flossing because people didn't have access to sugar.
> 
> Anyway, dunno if anybody else does this, but I found a way to scrape my own teeth with a small scissor. Its pretty easy and you can do it absent mindedly along with flossing with a pick.


A major problem is sometimes you just have shitty teeth and you can do everything right and they still fall out.  I drink soda, booze, chew up entire jawbreakers just for the fuck of it, Jolly Ranchers candy, whatever, all my teeth are great, and I'm over 50.  Other people I know brush, floss, do fluoride shit, and all their teeth fell out in their 30s and 40s and they needed root canals and all kinds of fucked up shit for tens of thousands of dollars.  Lmao.

Life isn't fair at all.


----------



## Here Comes Mongo (Mar 31, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> A major problem is sometimes you just have shitty teeth and you can do everything right and they still fall out.  I drink soda, booze, chew up entire jawbreakers just for the fuck of it, Jolly Ranchers candy, whatever, all my teeth are great, and I'm over 50.  Other people I know brush, floss, do fluoride shit, and all their teeth fell out in their 30s and 40s and they needed root canals and all kinds of fucked up shit for tens of thousands of dollars.  Lmao.
> 
> Life isn't fair at all.


Yeah, there’s definitely a genetic aspect to mouth/gum/tooth health.

As someone who got a 1 when I rolled for initiative on that front, dentists have been a common fixture in my life. Family has had poor dental genetics and I’m no exception. Got hit with periodontal disease a couple years back and I’m now one of those faggots that has to go to the dentist every 3 months instead of 6 because of it, as periodontal disease can’t be cured, only managed. I also have a couple crowns and extractions of my wisdom teeth to get done.

However I’ve since been making more of an effort to stay on top of my dental hygiene (trust me, having to do a two-appointment deep cleaning to treat the inflamed gums SUCKS and I don’t want to do it if I can avoid it at all). I do plan on getting one of those water picks and I do need a new brush, and I’m thinking of getting one of the sonic ones.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 1, 2021)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> It takes some getting used to. Its worth getting used to.


Black dick also takes getting used to but all white fools need to submit to it,


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 1, 2021)

I fixed my upper tooth that broke during x-mas but now eveytime i eat something too hot or too cold, it hurts like hell for 5 sec if it touches that part of my mouth.

I hate it


----------



## Freedom Fries (Apr 2, 2021)

Frankly, flossing isn't that hard. just do it before bed most nights.


----------



## TVStactic (Apr 3, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Black dick also takes getting used to but all white feels need to submit to it,


remember his sins, faggot.

and repent.


Here Comes Mongo said:


> Yeah, there’s definitely a genetic aspect to mouth/gum/tooth health.
> 
> As someone who got a 1 when I rolled for initiative on that front, dentists have been a common fixture in my life. Family has had poor dental genetics and I’m no exception. Got hit with periodontal disease a couple years back and I’m now one of those faggots that has to go to the dentist every 3 months instead of 6 because of it, as periodontal disease can’t be cured, only managed. I also have a couple crowns and extractions of my wisdom teeth to get done.
> 
> However I’ve since been making more of an effort to stay on top of my dental hygiene (trust me, having to do a two-appointment deep cleaning to treat the inflamed gums SUCKS and I don’t want to do it if I can avoid it at all). I do plan on getting one of those water picks and I do need a new brush, and I’m thinking of getting one of the sonic ones.


i know it might be a bit too much but talk with the dentists about the sonic and the ultrasonic ones. i've weighted the pros and cons and ultrasonic seems better, i cannot escape the flossers at all since waterpicks do not clean 100 percent, only flossing does... that sucks having to waste over 5min flossing  because bracers, for you comboing the two best types of brushes and a high-no-hassle plaque cleaning thing might be good though.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Apr 4, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> I fixed my upper tooth that broke during x-mas but now eveytime i eat something too hot or too cold, it hurts like hell for 5 sec if it touches that part of my mouth.
> 
> I hate it


That means that you need a root canal.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 4, 2021)

A piece of my tooth broke off and I might not be able to see a dentist for a few days (Easter as of this post got a covid vaccine apt tommow) there's no pain at all and I'm keeping my mouth as clean as possible but I'm still worried/embarassed to get it looked at and have a damage assessment done


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 27, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> I had a wisdom tooth break on a bad pork rind.
> Dentist said I had three more that needed immediate surgery or else.
> I just made sure I brushed my teeth better and stay away from pork rinds. Been like five years now and no problems.


Similar story here, had mine surgically removed as they were in a state.



Gravityqueen4life said:


> I fixed my upper tooth that broke during x-mas but now eveytime i eat something too hot or too cold, it hurts like hell for 5 sec if it touches that part of my mouth.
> 
> I hate it


Either root canal or get it removed.


horrorfan89 said:


> A piece of my tooth broke off and I might not be able to see a dentist for a few days (Easter as of this post got a covid vaccine apt tommow) there's no pain at all and I'm keeping my mouth as clean as possible but I'm still worried/embarassed to get it looked at and have a damage assessment done


The dentist should be fine, I was in the same position 8 years ago after biting down to hard on something. Put it off until I had another filling fall apart after living off cans of V for far too long.

Dentist was super chill about and just had me pay in installments.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 27, 2021)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Similar story here, had mine surgically removed as they were in a state.
> 
> 
> Either root canal or get it removed.
> ...


yeah the one that shattered was seriously a boggle (but not as much as me accidentally swallowing one of those topical mouth painkillers) , and I was very eager to get that one fixed, but knock on wood the rest have been stable


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 27, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> yeah the one that shattered was seriously a boggle (but not as much as me accidentally swallowing one of those topical mouth painkillers) , and I was very eager to get that one fixed, but knock on wood the rest have been stable


When I was an itty bitty kiddie I once broke a tooth because I bit down on a pellet of buckshot in a hamburger.  It was a restaurant too.  Luckily it was a baby tooth.  What the fuck, did they kill a cow with a shotgun?  I have never been able to figure that out.


----------



## TVStactic (May 2, 2021)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> That means that you need a root canal.


or it could be shoddy resto work because it looks like infiltration, going to a denist to check is better with xray, root canals should always be considered as a last resort. i know people that have done it and they say the sensation fucking sucks, you feel like your mouth has some crap in it that you can't remove. similar to crowns, it's also very expensive unless you have dental.


----------



## Totally Awesome (May 7, 2021)

Avoid fucking vaginas with teeth in them.  They will bite your dick off.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Sep 3, 2021)

I got all four of my wisdom teeth yanked this morning. They didn't give me the gas or anything, just shot some Novocaine and ripped them the hell out. I just stopped bleeding a few hours ago.


----------



## axeltrite (Jul 22, 2022)

Aunt Carol said:


> Interesting thing about NovaMin: the reason you can't buy toothpaste with it in the US any more is because it's regulated as a drug by the FDA (in the US) and needs more studies to cite before the FDA will allow their claims.  No reason to think the studies wouldn't show the necessary data, but the cost to run them is thought to be more than the revenue from enhanced toothpaste would be.
> 
> Sensodyne Daily Repair in the US just has fluoride; Sensodyne Daily Repair in the EU has NovaMin because toothpaste is regulated as a cosmetic there.  Same box design and name and everything, just that one of them actually works and one of them just looks like it does.
> 
> Buying grey market foreign toothpaste is pretty funny, though.


Sorry to necro the thread, but does anybody have any recommendations on where to buy NovaMin?


----------



## Aunt Carol (Jul 22, 2022)

axeltrite said:


> Sorry to necro the thread, but does anybody have any recommendations on where to buy NovaMin?


You can get Sensodyne Repair & Protect with NovaMin on Amazon or eBay, just be sure you check that it's the European (etc) kind, not the US kind.  

It's annoying that they used the same name for two different formulae; "Repair and Protect" isn't particularly catchy.


----------



## axeltrite (Jul 22, 2022)

Aunt Carol said:


> You can get Sensodyne Repair & Protect with NovaMin on Amazon or eBay, just be sure you check that it's the European (etc) kind, not the US kind.
> 
> It's annoying that they used the same name for two different formulae; "Repair and Protect" isn't particularly catchy.


Awesome, thank you! Really annoying that the FDA actively works against the general public's interests.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Jul 22, 2022)

axeltrite said:


> Awesome, thank you! Really annoying that the FDA actively works against the general public's interests.


When I was looking it up, turns out there's BioMin now, which is a _different_ proprietary bioglass. Plus fluoride.  

The stumbling poitn here is that it's a multi-stage process: look up brand names of toothpastes with NovaMin or BioMin in them (because there'll be unfamiliar non-US toothpastes).  Then comparison shop with that data set.  

The upshot is you can get BioMin toothpaste in strawberry flavor:


----------



## Feefee81093 (Jul 22, 2022)

You need to quit pop right now. I stopped drinking it altogether out of necessity when my two back molars started tearing into the sides of my mouth. I had them discreetly removed along with my wisdom teeth. But years of drinking soda caused them to break down to the point that my mouth was becoming damaged. 

Case in point, follow Big Lenny's routine by carrying a brush, paste, and listerine. Then make sure you brush after every meal.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm lucky that I've always had good teeth, no fillings, no cavities, I don't even have wisdom teeth. The most issues I've had over the years has been injuries. I had my front teeth knocked out when I was a kid. They where my baby teeth so it wasn't the end of the world but it did leave my bottom right canine slightly pushed back and rotated, this also left my bottom incisors slightly crooked. I probably should've got a brace but crookedness of my bottom teeth is minor and it's never given my problems and my dentist seems to be happy.

When it comes to health care preventive measures are always better than reactive ones. For tooth care it all starts with diet, I've never had a sweet tooth (even as a kid) so I'm good on that point but many people are marinating their teeth in sugar 24/7. It's obvious that you should avoid sugary food and drinks if you can but they put the stuff in everything nowadays, so here's what I've always been told.

Brush your teeth twice a day, once at night and once in the morning. Take care when brushing as you can damage your teeth and gums by brushing too hard or hitting your gums with the brush. An electric tooth brush can help with ensuring you don't damage your teeth. Make sure to brush all of your teeth, it doesn't help your mouth if you only brush the front of the teeth.

Toothpaste isn't magic and pretty much any fluoride toothpaste will do but certain toothpastes can help with issues like sensitivity. Novamin is a brand name but there are other alternatives that perform similarly. I would avoid anything that advertises it's self with baking soda or another abrasive. They might make your teeth whiter but they also erode the enamel. I was also told not to rinse my mouth out after brushing as it washes out the fluoride. 

Sugar free chewing gum can also be a big help. The act of chewing helps to dislodge food from the teeth and help to stimulate saliva. Your saliva is important for your teeth health because it helps to remineralise your teeth and neutralizes acid. The artificial sweetener xylitol which is used in many chewing gums also helps to stop the growth of the acid producing bacteria.

Flossing isn't necessary as you think. It really depends on your teeth, I floss my front teeth due to them being crooked but I don't really have trouble with the rest of them so I don't. Flossing can also damage your gums so you need to be carful. I would probably just risk not flossing if I drew blood every time I did it.

All that aside, the main way to keep your teeth in good condition is through your dietary choices. The worst offender has to be soft drinks, if you really must drink them then try to do it as quickly as possible. Your teeth will be better off a lot of sugary liquid now than a smaller amount over a longer period of time. Try to wash your mouth out with water after drinking and eating.


----------



## JohnMadman (Jul 24, 2022)

I brush my teeth once a day with non fluoride toothpaste. The last time I flossed or had a professional cleaning was over 20 years ago. I'm skinny but my diet is crap. Loads of candy, soda, caffeine. Had a dental checkup recently after 20+ years avoiding dentists, and still have never had a single cavity. 

Are my teeth Hollywood bleached white? No. Do I have a lil plaque? Fuck yeah I do. I'll probably get that dealt with in another 20 years.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 28, 2022)

Aunt Carol said:


> When I was looking it up, turns out there's BioMin now, which is a _different_ proprietary bioglass. Plus fluoride.
> 
> The stumbling poitn here is that it's a multi-stage process: look up brand names of toothpastes with NovaMin or BioMin in them (because there'll be unfamiliar non-US toothpastes).  Then comparison shop with that data set.
> 
> ...


oh shit, _and_ with dinosaur?


----------



## Preferred Penne (Aug 11, 2022)

Since it appears this thread has been brought back, an update on my dental situation.

After getting my wisdom teeth pulled, I got fitted for Invisalign braces and had a deep cleaning done because I was at a moderate risk for gum disease. After eight months my teeth are straighter than they've ever been. I also shelled out for Zoom whitening. The only drawback to the whole procedure is that I now have pretty bad cold sensitivity, so I have to suck in my cheeks whenever I eat or drink something cold.


----------



## scallion (Aug 13, 2022)

Is Novamin a meme?


----------



## Spasiba (Aug 13, 2022)

Get a water flosser. I always hated flossing until i got a water flosser and never looked back.


----------



## Juju Makes a Man (Aug 17, 2022)

My mouth is gay and I am in agony.  Up until today, I thought I had pretty great teeth (and to an extent, I still do).  They lasted me through childhood fights, over-indulgence on sugary shit, and poor physical health/eating issues.  Most of the people in my family had crooked teeth, but we weren't too privy to cavities. However, after my first year of university, I came home for a dental appointment and was told I had not one, not two but *four *cavities on the left side of my lower jaw and would need fillings.  I was shocked, yeah that part felt a little sensitive but I didn't think it was _that _bad. I got the typical Silver Amalgam Fillings (which I'm only now finding may be toxic and could kill me, so that's great) and that drill stung like a bitch was carving into my skull, so much so I almost cried.  I haven't eaten anything all day because of numbness, pain, and worry.  This has woken me up, though.

The reason I was stupid and didn't brush my teeth/ate too much sugary shit was due to good ol' depression.  I've been trying to get more on track with that (along with taking my Prozac/Happy Pills) and have got one of those soft bristle toothbrushes, Crest toothpaste, Blue Listerine bottle, and have been trying to figure out how to floss.  I'm going to go try and eat something (likely cold chili) and try not to drool everywhere.  This blows.

I would appreciate any advice you guys have for maintaining good teef as I _never_ (or at least not soon) want to go through that shit again and I would like to know how long I have to live before the mercury seeps into my brain and kills me thanks to my quack doctor.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 18, 2022)

Getting a sonic care brush was the best fucking thing I've ever done. It basically is around 100 times more effective than a regular toothbrush and if you keep it for a few years pays for itself. It forces you to brush for longer (partly why it's so effective) but also it just does a helluva better job loosening debris and bad shit around the gum line, which is where most problems come in. Since I started using it a couple years ago my gums no longer bleed at all when I floss and my general mouth health is much improved.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 21, 2022)

thejackal said:


> Getting a sonic care brush was the best fucking thing I've ever done. It basically is around 100 times more effective than a regular toothbrush and if you keep it for a few years pays for itself. It forces you to brush for longer (partly why it's so effective) but also it just does a helluva better job loosening debris and bad shit around the gum line, which is where most problems come in. Since I started using it a couple years ago my gums no longer bleed at all when I floss and my general mouth health is much improved.


While on the topic, every electric/electronic accessory is 100x better than the classic brush and floss.


A Grey Cat said:


> A piece of my tooth broke off and I might not be able to see a dentist for a few days (Easter as of this post got a covid vaccine apt tommow) there's no pain at all and I'm keeping my mouth as clean as possible but I'm still worried/embarassed to get it looked at and have a damage assessment done


It happens. Go to the dentist to fill it up. Not really a medical emergency; you can stay like that for ever.


----------

